# Can you use water on a Sharpening Stone instead of oil?



## CarlC (6 Mar 2007)

I just brought a sharpening Stone and it says to use oil on it, and as the title says can i use water instead or would that damaged it?

Thanks alot

CarlC


----------



## promhandicam (6 Mar 2007)

Hi Carl. If the sharpening stone says oil then that is what I'd use. There are a type of sharpening stone called a water stone and for that of course you use water. As to the type of oil everyone will have their preference but I think that you can basicly use whatever you have to hand - 3 in 1, WD40 are common ones but sunflower oil from the kitchen would do the job as well!

Steve


----------



## CarlC (6 Mar 2007)

Why do u you need to use oil though, that`s what i don`t get.


----------



## DaveL (6 Mar 2007)

Carl,

The oil is there to carry away the metal that is ground from the tool that you are sharpening. Without the oil the metal removed from the tool will get ground into the surface of the stone, clogging it and stopping it from cutting.


----------



## promhandicam (6 Mar 2007)

Carl, I think that oilstones are often impregnated or soaked in oil during the manufacturing process. As oil and water don't mix, you have to continue using oil. If you put water on an oil stone and then started honing the water would get pushed off and wouldn't be able to lubricate the tool. If you use oil it will stay on the surface while you are working. As Dave said, the oil lubricates the stone and carries the metal particles away so that the stone doesn't get clogged up. Waterstones are quite different to oilstones too - they are much softer and when water is added you create a slurry which is what at least in part sharpens the tool rather than the actual surface. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## CarlC (6 Mar 2007)

Ok(kk) thanks alot both of you.  Looks like i`ll be sharpening me chisel and trying again at my joints tomorow, wish me luck :lol:


----------



## Woody Alan (6 Mar 2007)

I think I recall if it's a genuine oilstone e.g arkansaw (spelling) then you do have a choice to use water or oil, however once oil is used there is no going back.
Edit:- found link http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=237


Cheers Alan


----------



## CarlC (6 Mar 2007)

Woody Alan":20y3hgh4 said:


> I think I recall if it's a genuine oilstone e.g arkansaw (spelling) then you do have a choice to use water or oil, however once oil is used there is no going back.
> Edit:- found link http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=237
> 
> 
> Cheers Alan



Thant`s why i asked actualoly cause they`re the ones we use at college.And i was just wandering how come you can use water on them(what we do at college) but have to use oil on others.


----------

